# Another Craigslist Ad



## tony1225 (Feb 22, 2014)

Property Preservation
We are a Preservation company located in Phoenix, AZ. working with many different banks on assets they have either taken over or are in the process of taking over. We are often the first ones to the property after the previous tenants left. The work we do is basically to preserve the property and consists of many of the follow activities -- change locks, trash out, mow the lawns/weeds, trim bushes, maid service, winterizations etc.
As we grow we continue to look for additional contractors in your area to continue servicing the banks and their needs. You must be one that is a hard worker, self-starter and able assess any issues that maybe at the home.
Orders come in throughout the day and will have a 24-72 hour turn around. That means we need to be able to complete the work in the time frame allotted so that it is not late. Banks require an error rate of 2%, meaning for every 100 orders we receive we are allowed 2 late work orders. Work is not complete until we are able to submit and invoice to the bank, we are not able to complete the work needed until all photos and information has been returned.
Equipment that is needed (you may need others not listed): generator, drill, lawnmower, compressor, weed eater, blower, vacuum, truck, trailer, and a camera/phone that dates and geo-codes all photos.
Sample pricing are as follows:

LOCK CHANGE
per lock set $ 33.00
per lock $ 22.00
padlock $ 11.00
slider lock $ 8.25
LOCK BOX $11.00
GRASS CUT
under 1/4 acre $ 41.25
1/4 acre-15000 sf $ 49.88
above 15000 sf batf or $ 55.13
GRASS RE-CUT $ 27.50
DEBRIS REM/cyd $ 15.37
MAID SERVICE N/A $ 68.75
Maid refresh $ 41.25
TRIM SHRUBS $ 21.00
Snow Removal $ 27.50
WINTERIZATION
full wint. $ 55.00
partial wint. $ 27.50
De-winterization $ 41.25
CAP water/gas lines $ 13.75
CAP WIRES/wire $ 0.55
CAP wires/Rcptcl $ 5.55
Install CO Detector $ 30.25
Smoke Detector $ 22.00
TRIP CHARGE $ 15.75

As a Contractor you will need the following:
Camera that will do Geo-coding
Pay for and Pass a background check-approximately $65
Photos are required to be taken of all work completed. This often means taking photos before, during and after of work to be done. Understand we are the eyes and ears for the bank and need to let them know of any issues with the home. Geo-coding and date stamp photos are required. You must have a camera that allows both pieces of information to be embedded in the photo itself
As stated work must be completed as requested. As you do this we can promise work will continue to increase and you will get the work you desire. You may be asked to cover areas that is more than 90 minutes' drive and may only get a trip charge of $15, but you will also get work orders that may only take a few hours and be paid a few hundred dollars.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

sign me up for some of that DEBRIS REM/cyd @ $ 15.37. :no::no::no:

The rest isn't really any better


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



hammerhead said:


> sign me up for some of that DEBRIS REM/cyd @ $ 15.37. :no::no::no:
> 
> The rest isn't really any better



I don't know about AZ but up here in MN it costs me $13.50/yd at the dump, and we only get it that cheap because we have a great relationship with them.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

You must be going to the family owned dump in St Paul? Can't remember the name.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



Wannabe said:


> You must be going to the family owned dump in St Paul? Can't remember the name.



Ahh you know it. Twin City Refuse.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

nurumkin said:


> Ahh you know it. Twin City Refuse.


Wow that much to dump? I'm not doing it anymore but when I paying $31.50 per ton and usually they would work with me with bigger loads. 

I couldn't imagine paying $14 per cyd unless it was all concrete.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Here in NY 79.00 Per ton not including the dump trailer or dumpster.you also need a hauler permit thats 115 a year for a trailer.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

dac1204 said:


> Wow that much to dump? I'm not doing it anymore but when I paying $31.50 per ton and usually they would work with me with bigger loads.
> 
> I couldn't imagine paying $14 per cyd unless it was all concrete.


They don't have a scale and Ramsey county is insane for taxes. 

I occasionally dump up near cambridge, but it sucks for lighter loads because it's like $75 for the first ton when you factor in the scale fees and whatnot.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> They don't have a scale and Ramsey county is insane for taxes.
> 
> I occasionally dump up near cambridge, but it sucks for lighter loads because it's like $75 for the first ton when you factor in the scale fees and whatnot.


That's the one up by the snowmobile racing track? I'll look around and try to find this farmer guy by Princeton that will take everything for free! I mean everything! Separates the burnable items from metals and transports semi-loads to the power plant in Wisconsin where the burn to make steam for electric. They pay for those loads. We would always run stuff to him when North of Cities. 

We always took fresh chocolate chip cookies to Twin City refuse and they always treated us good. I've got "blank" receipts if you need to generate receipts


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> That's the one up by the snowmobile racing track? I'll look around and try to find this farmer guy by Princeton that will take everything for free! I mean everything! Separates the burnable items from metals and transports semi-loads to the power plant in Wisconsin where the burn to make steam for electric. They pay for those loads. We would always run stuff to him when North of Cities.
> 
> We always took fresh chocolate chip cookies to Twin City refuse and they always treated us good. I've got "blank" receipts if you need to generate receipts


I'm not sure if there is a snowmobile track up there it's about 5 miles east of cambridge on 95. If you are south of the cities Dundas will take just about everything and they are very cheap. I did a 15yard trailer full of drywall and 2x4's a year or so ago and they charged me like $35. They are also VERY cheap for mattresses and TV's. 

As far as Twin cities refuse, they have always treated us VERY well so I don't blame the high prices on them, it's mostly ramsey county and the taxes/fees that jack up the prices.


----------

